

Twitter’s Dick Costolo Delivers on Change, but the Right Mix Remains Elusive - carlchenet
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/04/28/technology/twitters-dick-costolo-delivers-on-change-but-the-right-mix-remains-elusive.html

======
smoorman1024
To anyone who has updated their twitter mobile client they recently got rid of
discover and activity. Typically you would get to these screens by swiping
left on the home screen. Activity was a straightforward summary of what your
friends had favorited while discover was an algorithmic garble of mostly high
followed accounts. I think removing the activity feed highlights the path that
could seriously hurt twitter. Alienating their core users for the sake of
either ads or new users. Anyone who uses and loves twitter knows how to use it
and why its so powerful.

I'd propose doing something more radical for the onboarding process. Perhaps,
they could show an almost random feed of tweets and rapidly update where the
tweets are coming from by using a bayesian learning process. The point is you
need to build your twitter from the ground up and not the top down.

------
smoorman1024
Oh I see my other comment got down-voted before it was even visible. Is this
because I didn't sacrifice 2 Amiga 1000's to the Gods of HN. I am 2 minutes
from being done with this site forever. Both the submission and the comments
have devolved into something that no longer suits my intellect. Thanks for
letting me have a chance to talk here.

~~~
snowwrestler
Have some patience. Comments often receive a small flurry of reflexive
downvotes right after posting. If it's a good comment it will receive upvotes
eventually.

I upvoted your other comment because it was a fine opinion and didn't deserve
to get pushed down. On the other hand, I downvoted the above comment because
complaining about downvotes doesn't add anything of use to the discussion.

Everyone gets downvoted sometimes; it's not a big deal, just a few fake
Internet points.

~~~
smoorman1024
I wouldn't express my frustration like this if I didn't think the comment
system on HN is completely broken. I have been on this site for many years.
Just because I have never posted a runaway front page story doesn't mean I
need to be censored and seek the approval of others.

